# Newbie Questions a77



## BGeise (Feb 9, 2014)

I just bought an A77 and i really like it but I am very new to photography and would like to know if anyone has any good advice for me as far as settings or things I can try to get myself more familiar with the settings the camera has to offer.


----------



## skieur (Feb 9, 2014)

When using the built-in flash make sure you have a low ISO set as in 100 or lower to avoid over-exposure.


----------



## BGeise (Feb 9, 2014)

skieur said:


> When using the built-in flash make sure you have a low ISO set as in 100 or lower to avoid over-exposure.



thanks i will remember that


----------



## BGeise (Feb 9, 2014)

Here are some pictures I took out of the box. give me some feed back


----------



## skieur (Feb 9, 2014)

Your next step is to look at the metering system in the camera manual.  Your settings include averaging the exposure in the central area of the image through to spot metering on one small part of the image.  When the light is uneven as in your first photo, you need to make some exposure/metering decisions.  You notice that a few of the plant leaves at the top are overexposed.  Ideally it would be good to reduce the exposure a little in that area.  You will notice also that you can lose detail in white areas (book pages 2nd pic) through again overexposure.


----------



## jfrabat (Feb 12, 2014)

You may also want to go through the micro-adjustment settings to make sure your lens is as good as it can be.  Look online for how to do it (plenty of articles if you google it; don't worry if the article is for NIkon or Canon; the process is pretty much the same).


----------



## BGeise (Mar 2, 2014)

jfrabat said:


> You may also want to go through the micro-adjustment settings to make sure your lens is as good as it can be.  Look online for how to do it (plenty of articles if you google it; don't worry if the article is for NIkon or Canon; the process is pretty much the same).



Do you know of a good site that is specific to the A77


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 2, 2014)

Here is a good forum for Alpha shooters: A-mount APS-C - Dyxum - Page 1


----------



## PWhite214 (Mar 3, 2014)

Get Gary Friedman's "The Complete Guide to Sony's Alpha 65 and 77 SLT Cameras".  Well worth the cost, lots easier to read than the Sony supplied manual, plus good 'quick start' tips.

Phil
[h=2][/h]


----------

